# Aircraft museums in Europa



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

Museum on Kosice, Slovakia. Local and his majority east helicopters and warbirds.


----------



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

Vyskov cityes, Czech Republic:


----------



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic:


----------



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

Piest'any city, Slovakia:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2008)

I will post up the pics from the museums I have been to over here in Europe, mostly the Deutsches Museum and Sinsheim museum (because I have the most pics from them).


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting selection of pics, Monox, thanks for posting. Looking forward to yours, Chris.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Lelystad The Netherlands


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2008)

Good stuff there guys. I have a number of pictures up from the ones I have been to (Hendon/IWM London). Been to Duxford to but don't have any pictures 

Can't really be bothered to find them all on here so I'll posts the Flickr link...

London: RAF Museum, Hendon, IWM and HMS Belfast - a set on Flickr

Most of the pictures are from Hendon, with 1 from the IWM and a couple of HMS Belfast.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2008)

Another great selection, Marcel and Hugh!
Marcel, is PH-AJU the only DC2 left, and is the Mitchell the Duke of Brabant's?
Just finished reading (again) 'Flying Dutchman', by van Kopp, about the RAF's Dutch Naval Mitchell squadron. If you haven't seen this book, let me know and I'll send it to you. A very interesting read, with some good pics.
Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Terry,

This is indeed the Uiver "replica" (although an original DC2), the only DC2 still flying. I have some more nice shots of her if you like. The B25 is indeed the Duke of Brabant. She sometimes flies over my house and is always great to see. I don't know this book Flying Dutchman. Is this about 320th squadron?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Marcel. It would be nice to see more shots of the DC2, thank you. I'm still looking for the pictures I took of the Mitchell III, now in RAF markings, just after it arrived at Duxford, UK, in, I think, 1988 or 89. I was doing an article on Mitchells in RAF service, and was allowed access to get some nice pics, including interior and detail shots, which are somewhere so safe I can't find them! It was then when I first read the book, for my research. As far as I remember, yes, it was 320 Sqn, RAF (Royal Netherlands Naval Air Sqn.), I can't quite get to the book to check, as it's under a pile of other stuff, and I'm too stiff and sore to lift it at the moment. It's by Hans van der Kopp, who rose to high rank after the war. He escaped from, I believe, Java, and it is a very interesting read, although, having been translated into English, it lacks something here and there; would be much better in Dutch, I think!
I was given the present copy by a friend, along with a lot of other books, and you are most welcome to it if you would like it. I have noted/copied any parts relevant to my needs. Send me a PM with an address, and I'll mail it once the Christmas 'rush' is over, otherwise it might go astray in the mail.
Terry.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2008)

Another Uiver "impersonator" sits on a pole in Albury NSW. (It's currently down for renovations). It was once an RAAF DC-2 serial no. A30-11.





DC2 at Albury, NSW on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Albury Wodonga Media Releases


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Graeme - didn't know there was one, let alone two! Nice to see they're around.
Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Terry, I would like to read that. I'll send you a PM.
The one in Lelystad is still flying. 
Some extra pics, you see her firing up her engines and flying overhead. I probably have some more analogue photo's, I'll look them up when I have more time.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Marcel. Great shots, I particularly like the one of the engine start; very atmospheric.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Terry, forgot one:


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2008)

Beautiful! I know it's not a 'Dakota', but it looks so similar of course, and reminds me of the late 50's and 1960's, at Newcastle Airport, near where I grew up. Dakotas, Vikings and Ambassadors were the main airlliners there then, which really increased my already growing love of aviation. We also had a couple of civilian Ansons, lots of Austers, Proctors, Tiger Moths and so on. But what we wanted, instead of these 'common' types, were Viscounts, and the modern jets!! Happy memories!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2008)

Great stuff Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, BTW, there are some more unique a/c in the museum. The one in the 13th picture in post 7 is the sole surviving combat a/c of the LVA, which fought in May 1940. It's Fokker C.V 634, a reconnaissance bomber.


----------



## Monox (Apr 14, 2009)

This interesting one, although Nikola Tesla beside Belgrade is a collection opened half only at an airport can be found.
Here can be found it 1999.03.27 shot off at Novi Sad f-117-es his stealthy wrecks, and the aviano-i F-16-os American machine shot off by his wrecks and few Serbias. The Yugoslav airplane industry was represented in full whole one's is, and many of the variants of very many contemporary American fighters can be found here. And they may not lag behind of course the Soviet aeroplane known well already and helicopters.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice pics. It's fun to see just what is sitting all over the world. To me, the pics from Vyskow cityes (2nd set) looks more like an aircraft junk yard than a museum.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice stuff. I would agree Thor, it is always nice to see pictures of places like this, especially if you are unlikely to go to them.


----------



## imalko (Apr 30, 2009)

Great photos from around Europe.  

Aeronautical Museum in Serbia recieved surprisingly good coverage on this forum. Apart from this one, there are two more threads about this museum (one of them being mine 8)).

Here are the links if someone is interested in more informations and pictures (especially from the inside) from this place:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/aeoronautical-museum-serbia-14668.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...eronautical-museum-belgrade-serbia-17442.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2009)

Great material and shots guys! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Monox (May 27, 2009)

These photos were taken in the army story institute of Sofia:


----------



## Monox (May 27, 2009)

These photos though in the Plovdiv airplane museum:


----------



## Monox (May 27, 2009)

And a little extra: from the museum visible flyings summarized in some pictures.


----------



## Freebird (May 28, 2009)

Monox said:


> Museum on Kosice, Slovakia. Local and his majority east helicopters and warbirds.



Very nice pics!


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2009)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## Monox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in Germany a few weeks ago and I have a "mandatory" in Sinsheim and Speyer, but there are a museum near Munich Oberschleissheim I was flying. Such disclosure will be made at a later date, we look at Oberschleissheim, however, that it has what is still hidden in the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2010)

Oberschleisheim is very nice. I was up there a few weeks ago as well. Whenever I am down in that area I have to go there and see the Do 24. I think it is the most beautiful sea plane ever made.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Monox, great collection. 

MM


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Monox. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Monox (Apr 23, 2010)

And then you come to love each flight people need to see at least once in his life, if you act in Germany.

*Sinsheim:*


----------



## Monox (Apr 23, 2010)

Not far from him to another city, which also became famous for flying museum.

*Speyer:*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2010)

Sinsheim is great. I live about an hour from the museum. Been to it several times.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Great pics. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Milos Sijacki (May 1, 2010)

great pics m8


----------



## Monox (Aug 21, 2010)

Poland, Warsaw, National Museum of Military History.
Every flight is a loving man to recommend within the collection.


----------



## Monox (Aug 21, 2010)

Poland, Skarżysko-Kamienna.

It is a very hidden place in private collections, the socialist Polland military forces of the means.


----------



## Monox (Sep 1, 2010)

Poland and perhaps Eastern Europe, the most famous aircraft museum in Krakow. I would like to show you some photos, which were made two weeks ago when I went out.


----------



## Monox (Sep 11, 2010)

These aircraft in the Czech city of* Brno Technical Museum* of the courtyard are available.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2010)

Good stuff 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Monox (Sep 13, 2010)

A man who loves flying Zruc a collection of (Czech Republic) There is a lot here, but unfortunately, the collection is a real rust, very bad state machines. With few exceptions, promising but a bit sad to walk down to the museum.


----------



## Monox (Sep 18, 2010)

Some photos of the Hradec Kralove airport in a secluded corner of a few pieces from airplanes.


----------



## Monox (Jul 18, 2011)

Brno, Technical Museum. Not same venue the last year's photos!


----------



## Monox (Jul 28, 2012)

A nice excursion, the Bad Ischl in Austria I was, in better days ever seen in this collection:


----------



## Monox (Nov 21, 2013)

*Kunvice, Czech Republic:*



 

 

 

 

 


*Piest'any, Slovak Republic:*


----------

